# Anybody allergic to Bath&Body Works wash?



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

Two years ago I loved Bath and Body Works products, since I got these bumps I didnt know why, I decided to use Aveeno wash instead of B&amp;B Works, the allergic reaction dissapeared. I wonder if anybody else here had some allergic reaction to that line...


----------



## LindaA (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* Two years ago I loved Bath and Body Works products, since I got these bumps I didnt know why, I decided to use Aveeno wash instead of B&amp;B Works, the allergic reaction dissapeared. I wonder if anybody else here had some allergic reaction to that line... No, I can't say that I have. But B&amp;BW as well as most other shower gel products are more detergent than soap. (PH level here.) It's important to rinse thoroughly to remove all traces of the product.


----------



## annal (Sep 8, 2005)

Me too, Ive been told that this can happen with any products though with time you body just develops an intolerance- not much you can do about it.

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* Two years ago I loved Bath and Body Works products, since I got these bumps I didnt know why, I decided to use Aveeno wash instead of B&amp;B Works, the allergic reaction dissapeared. I wonder if anybody else here had some allergic reaction to that line...


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I haven't tried the washes but my skin got sensitive to the body lotions. I think because the scents are pretty strong and my skin is very sensitive.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 9, 2005)

BBW's products KILL me! I'm an aromatherapist and I can smell an artifical frangrance a mile away. I think they have been steadily increasing the level of additives in their products because I can't even walk on the same side of the mall a BBW store is on or I end up running for an epi-pen (okay, maybe not THAT bad, but I am itching jus think about it). My daughter never used to have a problem with BBW, but lately even she has said their products seem "heavier", and theydon't seem to soak sit on the skin as well. Mineral Oil overload perhaps?


----------



## blaquepooky (Sep 14, 2005)

I have that reaction with their lotions that aren't anitbacterial. My skin has built up a tolerance though because,in high school when I used their lotions, my skin felt like it was burning. Now I occasionally get bumps, which kind of sucks because I start working there tomorrow.


----------

